# Roadies- Bibs or regular shorts?



## mlctvt (Jun 15, 2009)

What do you wear bibs or regular shorts? I always thought bibs looked kind of funny but the more riding I did the more I heard about bibs from experienced riders. Plus all the pros wear them so they must be on to something.

Last week we were up in Newport VT for the Tour De Kingdom and we went to the Louis Garneau factory, they had great prices, so I picked up a pair of their ErgoSensor bibs. I have to say these are extremely comfortable and they’ve become my favorite shorts for long rides.  No bunching up or sagging at the waist. I always thought the shoulder straps would cause one more potential fit problem but I didn’t have any issues with these.  

If you haven’t tried them you might want to.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 15, 2009)

MTB shorts. I should not be in public with Lycra.

I figure by the time I get to be doing centuries Lycra + me won't be so bad, probably go straight to bibs.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2009)

I just started riding with a pair of bibs this year.  Performance brand... they were like sixty bucks, which gave me an initial heart attack, but boy were they worth it.

I've ridden with a pair of shorts once since I bought them.  I'm ready to pull the trigger on another pair, because they're so comortable.  I don't notice the shoulder straps at all... especially if I wear a lightweight base layer.  Sooo nice not having a waistband.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wear bike shorts over my banana benders.  I like having the pockets to hold my wallet, smokes and granola bars.

Do you guys feel a little self conscious in those things?  They are hillarous looking.  BTW it training time up here in LP tons of iron men and women around.  GEEZ if you think you are in good shape come on up here and those characters will cut you down a few notches.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Do you guys feel a little self conscious in those things?  They are hillarous looking.



Nope.  Practicality wins out in my book.  I don't care what other people think, I ride with what lets me be comfortable and dry.  My jersies have pockets and I have a saddle bag for such things.  I don't like anything moving around below the waist.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Nope.  Practicality wins out in my book.  I don't care what other people think, I ride with what lets me be comfortable and dry.  My jersies have pockets and I have a saddle bag for such things.  I don't like anything moving around below the waist.



+1, My wife says she can't even tell I'm wearing bibs once I put my jersey on. 

If you mean being self conscious about lycra, no not at all. People who road ride and don't wear lycra look odd to me. On was on a group ride on Saturday and this guy had baggie shorts on. I kept thinking he was a woman because the shorts looked like a flapping skirt.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 15, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I wear bike shorts over my banana benders.  I like having the pockets to hold my wallet, smokes and granola bars.
> .



Me too only substitute cell for smokes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Me too only substitute cell for smokes.



The Burton 420 kits are nice..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bibs . . . 

Have a pair of Hammer Nutrition Bibs ($42) and a pair of Voler Elite DX ($82).  Both are made by the same company (Voler), and both work fine for me.

I'm not self conscious because I have a huge package ;-)


----------



## boston_e (Jun 15, 2009)

Regular shorts... tried bibs once and didn't think they were as comfortable... but i'm on the taller side so they seemed too short like i was getting a wedgie.


----------



## big oz (Jun 16, 2009)

I roll with bibs exclusively unless i am on the freeride bike.  Once you ride in a set of those thing you will never go back.  I often thought of creating a freeride/baggie short with a bib liner for all day comfort.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I do own a pair of lycra bike shorts and bike shorts with built in lycra with the shorts over them. I used to wear just the lycra shorts, but over the past few years(or more) I've have developed a not so attractive waistline, so I wear the shorts with the built in lycra(BTW these also have a padded crotch area, very comfortable), which doesn't show off that unattractive waistline. These also have pockets in them, but I don't like my keys jinggling in them, I use a bike pack.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2009)

If I did road riding I'd be interested in trying out bibs.  I like the idea of my ass not hanging out like it does with regular shorts on a bike.   I'm sure those that ride behind me would appreciate it too....


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jul 1, 2009)

Bibs on the road bike!
Baggies on the Single Speed MTB!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 1, 2009)

Methinks there may be a market for baggy bibs.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If I did road riding I'd be interested in trying out bibs.  I like the idea of my ass not hanging out like it does with regular shorts on a bike.   I'm sure those that ride behind me would appreciate it too....



I think we're more comfortable in seeing your ass hang out than seeing you in spandex bibs.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think we're more comfortable in seeing your ass hang out than seeing you in spandex bibs.



+1 million


----------



## mondeo (Jul 1, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think we're more comfortable in seeing your ass hang out than seeing you in spandex bibs.





Grassi21 said:


> +1 million


Thus:



mondeo said:


> Methinks there may be a market for baggy bibs.


All problems solved!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think we're more comfortable in seeing your ass hang out than seeing you in spandex bibs.





Grassi21 said:


> +1 million



Thanks for the vote of confidence guys... :roll:


----------

